
Evolution of Asynchronous JavaScript - vasanthkay
https://github.com/vasanthk/async-javascript
======
johnhenry
This is a very good resource. Not technically being part of an ECMA standard,
I can understanding leaving out streams. That being said, it would be awesome
if there were also a section on streams, and possibly even event listeners?

~~~
vasanthkay
Thanks, I'll try to add it in. Since it's on Github, PRs and contributions
most welcome on those topics :)

